# Single burner recommendation



## erickso1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Okay, I can't take it anymore. I work in an office 5 days a week. I don't get to eat breakfast until I get to work. Monday and Thursday we have a taco lady that comes to the office with her $2 breakfast tacos and awesome homemade tomatillo salsa (lovingly referred to as green crack). The other 3 days a week I either have to A.) cook eggs at home, pack them and reheat in the Micro at work later, B.) cook scrambled in the micro. The time has come to invest in a single burner. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good quality single burner (probably need to be electric)? I need something that can be handle by others, that cooks evenly, that won't melt it's body (read a review about one doing that) and that makes me good eggs. 

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 24, 2014)

Take a look at induction hobs - they are safer and slightly more idiot proof than the rest. But you need cast iron or steel/steel clad cookwhere.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 24, 2014)

Yup, induction is the way to go:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045QEPYM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Think I finally beat MB to this


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 24, 2014)

On Monday and Thursday I would stock up on extra breakfast tacos for Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday...


----------



## erickso1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Lizzardborn and Zwiefel. That was one I hadn't come across and it sounds exactly like what I want. Cast iron is no problem and my preference anyway.



WildBoar said:


> On Monday and Thursday I would stock up on extra breakfast tacos for Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday...



I definitely do this. The problem is they lose that magical quality when you do this. She makes her own tortillas in addition. So when she arrives the tacos are individually wrapped in aluminum foil and the salsa is still warm from the stove. You layer it on and the salsa filters down to the cheese and makes this spice cheesy goodness. When you throw if in the fridge, the next day the tortilla loses that freshness (less pliable), the salsa has been partially absorbed by the potatoes and it just never reheats the same.


----------



## daveb (Jul 24, 2014)

Another fan of the induction cook top. But as noted cookware must be ferrous. (Does a magnet stick to bottom?) A great reason to order a du Buyer pan. Induction will not heat water in your co-workers glass carafe.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 24, 2014)

hmm, if you are a good, regular customer maybe she would be willing to sell you some that are not yet assembled, so they will be better the day you go to assemble/ eat them. You can nuke the filling, maybe nuke the salsa briefly just to take off the chill, and wind up with something a bit better than a taco w/ soggy tortilla and soggy potatoes.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 24, 2014)

NOTE: if a magnet sticks it WILL work...but just b/c a magnet doesn't stick doesn't guarantee it won't work. I have no idea why, so I can't answer any follow-up questions...just something I've observed with some of my cookware at home. the nice thing about the Duxtop (or maybe all induction hobs) is that it will tell you immediately if the piece you have chosen will work.



daveb said:


> Another fan of the induction cook top. But as noted cookware must be ferrous. (Does a magnet stick to bottom?) A great reason to order a du Buyer pan. Induction will not heat water in your co-workers glass carafe.


----------



## erickso1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> NOTE: if a magnet sticks it WILL work...but just b/c a magnet doesn't stick doesn't guarantee it won't work. I have no idea why, so I can't answer any follow-up questions...just something I've observed with some of my cookware at home. the nice thing about the Duxtop (or maybe all induction hobs) is that it will tell you immediately if the piece you have chosen will work.



Thanks guys. If I go this route I'll just get a little 5 or 6 inch well seasoned cast iron. I'm the first one in, so I plan on having it done cooking and put away before anyone else arrives.  



> hmm, if you are a good, regular customer maybe she would be willing to sell you some that are not yet assembled, so they will be better the day you go to assemble/ eat them. You can nuke the filling, maybe nuke the salsa briefly just to take off the chill, and wind up with something a bit better than a taco w/ soggy tortilla and soggy potatoes.



WB, she is about mid 70's with minimal english. She has been delivering tacos to our 40 person office for at least 10 years (I've been here six). In our eyes she is one part soup nazi (eyes down, shuffle right, place money on counter, shuffle right, step forward, put salsa on taco, step back, say thanks, step out) and one part magic. We don't ever do anything to rock her boat, which I think asking for the components would do.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 24, 2014)

Well-seasoned you say? Search the forum for the method with flaxseed oil. Amazing quality of seasoning from that process.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 24, 2014)

All good points and induction is a great tool for fast efficient heating but for me the best marriage between heat and pan are actually stainless clad aluminum pans. The thing to understand is that you'll only have a seven inch burner and no convection heat that you'd get from a gas burner. I find them indispensable, efficient and fast but will never replace completely a gas burner.


----------



## erickso1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Zwiefel, I've read that post. Been using cast iron at home for 7 yrs. (Longer if you count the ableskiver pan). But I've never used that oil to season. Also ready the one on vintage cast iron and now am wishing I had some vintage Griswald. . 

Mucho, I'll check out those pans too. Thanks!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 24, 2014)

erickso1 said:


> WB, she is about mid 70's with minimal english. She has been delivering tacos to our 40 person office for at least 10 years (I've been here six). In our eyes she is one part soup nazi (eyes down, shuffle right, place money on counter, shuffle right, step forward, put salsa on taco, step back, say thanks, step out) and one part magic. We don't ever do anything to rock her boat, which I think asking for the components would do.


Haha, good visual. We bought a single burner induction a few years ago when our kitchen was down for renovation. It was a very poor performer, and we tried a wide range of pots and pans on it, including cast iron, enameled cast iron, stainless steel, etc. I think we would have been better off with a electric burner vs that induction. And it was supposedly the top power model for use with 120V.


----------



## jai (Jul 25, 2014)

I used to take an induction to my previous job if I was on pastry so I didnt have to get in the guys on the lines way all the time. They work well aslong as you have decent pans like the other guys said. Best thing is they heat up super quick.


----------



## Castalia (Nov 2, 2014)

How about this solution:
[video=youtube;Kcn2nlgP_a8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcn2nlgP_a8[/video]

:hungry:


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2014)

Iwatani portable butane stove.


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

Just eat a raw food diet in between


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 3, 2014)

Castalia said:


> How about this solution:
> [video=youtube;Kcn2nlgP_a8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcn2nlgP_a8[/video]
> 
> :hungry:



I have a Searzall. I love it. It's great. I love Dave Arnold. I listen to Cooking Issues every week. I doubt a torch and Searzall would be well received at an average office


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 3, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> I have a Searzall. I love it. It's great. I love Dave Arnold. I listen to Cooking Issues every week. I doubt a torch and Searzall would be well received at an average office



A strong and distinct odor I'd imagine...?


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 3, 2014)

For sure. Fat splatters up onto the screen and burns pretty voraciously. Not as bad as a very hot pan with oil, but not office friendly.


----------

